# Rolled pork flank steak en papillote



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

A nice pork flank steak. Knife is a Masamoto CT. These days i'm using a ham knife for degrease flat cuts.



Degrease the pork flank steak and gently smash to get an even thickness (which i didn't do properly).



Add a pinch of salt and freshly ground black pepper on both sides.

Mix mustard, egg white and gelatine. Add a layer of the mix over one side and strips of bacon on top of the mix.



Add a layer of sliced fichus.



Some possible variances of the filling: fichus, dried pears, peaches, apricots. I used Smyrna fichus but apricots should be better. The dried fruits should be tender.

Roll the flank steak and tie. Paint with a mix of soy sauce, honey and Porto. Be generous.



Put the roll in the papillote. Let a funnel, add more soy-honey sauce. Close.

I hadn't parchment paper, so i used aluminum foil, which i hate for this purpose. Avoid holes.



To the oven at about 180 °C., in this case for about 1 hour or so. Open the papillote:



Serve with white rice (or potato puree). If neccesary, add more hot sauce.


----------

